# Paradise places for dogs



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I wonder how much, that place costs, to keep your dog there?


----------



## wbtp805 (Aug 24, 2010)

goldensrbest said:


> I wonder how much, that place costs, to keep your dog there?


 
haha i just check day care $35, overnight $50


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I thought it was for people and their dogs! I'd like to find a resort where both can stay!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That looks like a great concept. Add a snow making machine and it would be perfect. ; )


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow, that place looks fun!!! 

Can I go there too?! haha


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

If you go to the website the place looks even more amazing. And for 35/50 bucks it's a steal!

My cat would love that kitchen!


----------

